# How many yards do I need?



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

I was woundering if someone could answer my questions. I want to buy my own material for Cadillac interior and was woundering if someone knew how many square feet of material I would need to do complete interior and dash?. Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Nov 30 2009, 06:27 PM~15825206
> *I was woundering if someone could answer my questions. I want to buy my own material for Cadillac interior and was woundering if someone knew how many square feet of material I would need to do complete interior and dash?. Any help would be appriciated.
> *


Measure it.  

I know if your cadi is an 80's, 3 yards is just enough to do the headliner, top dash panel, rear deck, and both sail panels in the back.


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 30 2009, 08:13 PM~15827111
> *Measure it.
> 
> I know if your cadi is an 80's, 3 yards is just enough to do the headliner, top dash panel, rear deck, and both sail panels in the back.
> *


Coo so it would be safe to say about 6 yards for the complete interior?.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Nov 30 2009, 11:04 PM~15828736
> *Coo so it would be safe to say about 6 yards for the complete interior?.
> *


Not even close if you're talking about seats, door panels, and everything but the carpet.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

more like 12 for just the seats.
thats what i used for my 78.

also depends on the style, mine was tuck and roll so i lost some inches


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

my upholstry guy told me the caddi pillows use almost double the material than a regular seat.

mine are non pillow, and i think the whole interior still used 14+.


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

If you're doing the work yourself look at about 20 yards as it sounds like you've never done any before and you will mess up. 

The amount of material all depends on how you do the interior. Pillowtop wastes a LOT of material. Tuck and roll wastes a little less. Pleats use even less than tuck and roll. Are you doing it all in one collor or are planning to do the inserts in a different color are adding welting? If you're planning on using welting you need to decide if you're using pre made welting or making your own, etc. etc.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Say homie think logical when you buy your material. When i did my cutty i bought 10 yards and only used about 7 1/2. I did my seats ,door panels, my quater top and my fifth wheel and still had some more left. Some interior guys will make u buy way more material than u need.


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

u need about 18 yards to be safe


----------

